# XMP Profil wird nicht geladen Pc startet nicht



## CSharper (12. Juli 2014)

Nabend Leute 

Hab das Problem das wenn ich im BIOS das XMP Profil der Rams laden (2400 Mhz) und den Rechner neustarte alle Lüfter sich anfangen zu drehen für etwa 5 Sekunden und dann der Pc abstürzt und das in einer Endlosschleife bis ich das NT abschalte und eine Minute ca. warte wenn ich dann den Rechner wieder einschalte kommt eine Fehler Meldung Overclocking Versuch fehlgeschlagen. Aber mit dem XMP 2 Profil (2133 Mhz) läuft es nur das mir CPU-Z nicht die korrekten Werte anzeigt werden.

Hab das Netz schon durchforstet und keine Lösung gefunden hoff jemand kann mir helfen will nicht für 2400er gezahlt haben und 2133 nutzen-.- 

Grüsse


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Juli 2014)

Bios aktuell? Schon mal versucht die Werte manuell einzutragen?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (12. Juli 2014)

Gib mal etwas mehr Volt, testweise 0.05v bis 0.10v mehr, vielleicht klapts dann.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (12. Juli 2014)

Gebe mal im UEFI unter :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+*0.025* V mehr Spannung auf dem System Agent. Kann sein, das dein Devil's-Canyon Exemplar 4790k ein bissel Probleme hat, die Taktrate zu erreichen. Und gebe mal die Timings manuell ein.


----------



## CSharper (12. Juli 2014)

Danke für die zügigen Antworten.
Bios sollte das Aktuellste sein hab alle Treiber von der Asus Site.

Hab mal + 0,025 gegeben gleiches Problem wieder. 

Wo kann ich die Timings etc. manuell eingeben?


----------



## CSharper (12. Juli 2014)

Nijo44 schrieb:


> Danke für die zügigen Antworten. Bios sollte das Aktuellste sein hab alle Treiber von der Asus Site.  Hab mal + 0,025 gegeben gleiches Problem wieder.  Wo kann ich die Timings etc. manuell eingeben?



Bis +0,1 nicht geändert.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2014)

Nijo44 schrieb:


> Wo kann ich die Timings etc. manuell eingeben?


 
Im Tweaker. Such mal nach den RAM Einstellungen.
Eventuell in einem Untermenü.


----------



## CSharper (12. Juli 2014)

Wo genau und welche Werte?


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2014)

Schau mal bei DRAM nach.


----------



## CSharper (12. Juli 2014)

Hier?


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2014)

Genau. Das ist die Timing Steuerung. Dort kannst du die Werte eintragen die der RAM ab Werk hat.
Dann musst du noch die Taktfrequenz des RAM eintragen und die Spannung fixen. Dann hast du es.


----------



## CSharper (12. Juli 2014)

Also wieder CPU-Systemmagent-Spannungsoffset +0.1 V und die Werte manuell eintragen?


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2014)

Nein. Einfach bei der DRAM Voltage den Wert eingeben mit denen die RAM am Werk laufen. Also 1,5 Volt.
Du musst da mal im Bios schauen. Eigentlich ist das alles sehr klar strukturiert und einfach zu finden.


----------



## CSharper (12. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nein. Einfach bei der DRAM Voltage den Wert eingeben mit denen die RAM am Werk laufen. Also 1,5 Volt. Du musst da mal im Bios schauen. Eigentlich ist das alles sehr klar strukturiert und einfach zu finden.



Also der DRAM Cas# Latency Wert stimmt
DRAM RAS# to CAS # Delay auch
DRAM RAS# PRE Time auch.
Jetzt finde ich den Ort nicht wo ich die Voltzahl raufsetzen kann-.- sry für die Umstäne aber bin noch sehr unsicher mit Spielereien im Bios.


----------



## True Monkey (12. Juli 2014)

> Einfach bei der DRAM Voltage den Wert eingeben mit denen die RAM am Werk laufen. Also 1,5 Volt.


* hust * ...die brauchen 1,65v für ihren XMP takt (Herstellerseite beachten und nicht die absichtlichen falschen Angaben der online Händler )
HyperX Memory - Beast | Kingston


----------



## CSharper (12. Juli 2014)

True Monkey schrieb:


> * hust * ...die brauchen 1,65v für ihren XMP takt (Herstellerseite beachten und nicht die absichtlichen falschen Angaben der online Händler ) HyperX Memory - Beast | Kingston




Ja aber wo kann ich den manuell regeln?


----------



## True Monkey (12. Juli 2014)

im bios den AI Overclock Tuner auf manuell stellen 

 Dann nach unten scrollen und unter Dram Voltage 1,65v eintragen


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2014)

True Monkey schrieb:


> * hust * ...die brauchen 1,65v für ihren XMP takt (Herstellerseite beachten und nicht die absichtlichen falschen Angaben der online Händler )
> HyperX Memory - Beast | Kingston


 
Das ist natürlich blöd.


----------



## True Monkey (12. Juli 2014)

^^ist gerade eine neue masche rams zu verticken nachdem in allen Foren heruntergebetet wird das mehr wie 1,5v schädlich wären 

 Was zwar so nicht stimmt aber inzwischen wird meistens die XMP Spannung verschwiegen


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2014)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^ist gerade eine neue masche rams zu verticken nachdem in allen Foren heruntergebetet wird das mehr wie 1,5v schädlich wären



Intel gibt nun mal Empfehlungen. 



True Monkey schrieb:


> Was zwar so nicht stimmt aber inzwischen wird meistens die XMP Spannung verschwiegen


 
Trotzdem kann er ja 1,5 Volt einstellen.
Er wird ja merken ob das System damit startet oder nicht.


----------



## True Monkey (12. Juli 2014)

^^ich kann mich nicht erinnern das Intel empfiehlt CPUs zu übertakten ....aber trotzdem werfen sie CPUs auf den Makt mit offenen Multi


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2014)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^ich kann mich nicht erinnern das Intel empfiehlt CPUs zu übertakten ....aber trotzdem werfen sie CPUs auf den Makt mit offenen Multi


 
Was hat übertakten mit der Empfehlung von Intel zu tun RAM zu kaufen deren Spannung nicht mehr als 5% von 1,5 Volt abweicht?


----------



## True Monkey (12. Juli 2014)

^^weil das eine ständig gemacht wird und vom andern genauso oft abgeraten wird


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2014)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^weil das eine ständig gemacht wird und vom andern genauso oft abgeraten wird


 
Aber das eine hat nichts mit dem anderen zu tun.


----------



## CSharper (12. Juli 2014)

..


----------



## True Monkey (12. Juli 2014)

^^sry für offtopic 

 wie schauts jetzt aus bei dir ...startet der ram ?


----------



## CSharper (12. Juli 2014)

Ja er läuft bei 1,61 V auf 2133 Mhz. Nur finde ich das Feld nicht um ihn auf 1.65 V anzuheben.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (12. Juli 2014)

Nijo44 schrieb:


> Ja er läuft bei 1,61 V auf 2133 Mhz. Nur finde ich das Feld nicht um ihn auf 1.65 V anzuheben.


 
Habe zwar ein ROG Board von Asus , müsste aber gleich sein ^^ gucke mal unter Extreme Tweaker -ob du dort irgendwo Dram Voltage stehen hast?


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2014)

Nijo44 schrieb:


> Ja er läuft bei 1,61 V auf 2133 Mhz. Nur finde ich das Feld nicht um ihn auf 1.65 V anzuheben.


 
Wenn er so läuft und alles stabil ist dann lass ihn so laufen.


----------



## CSharper (12. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn er so läuft und alles stabil ist dann lass ihn so laufen.



Jo da fehlen einfach 277 Mhz-.-  
Ok bei meinem Board gibts nur den AI Tweaker werd nachher noch mal reinschauen.


----------



## Xhaam (1. Januar 2018)

Hallo Zusamen, 

Habe folgendes Problem und bitte um Hilfe.

Habe 4 x 8 GB Gskill Aegis 3000 Mhz RAM verbaut. Das waren zwei Kits á 2 x 8 GB. 
Das Problem ist, dass 2 Riegel mit 2933 Mhz bei aktiviertem XMP Profil laufen und die anderen 2 nicht. Musste die MHz auf 2400 Mhz runterschrauben damit der Rechner mit allen Riegeln startet. 

Woran könnte das liegen?

MfG 
Xhaam


----------



## Schwarzseher (1. Januar 2018)

Bei Vollbestückung brauchen die evt. auch wieder etwas mehr Spannung.
Beide Kits für sich schaffen aber die 2933Mhz?

Ach ja,frohes neues 2018.

Gruß der Schwatte


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2018)

> und bitte um Hilfe.


Dann ist es nicht gerade sinnvoll einen antiken Thread zu kapern
Alle Riegel gleichzeitig gekauft und identisch, Bios aktuell? Um überhaupt helfen zu können müßte man die Hardware kennen. Generell kann es schon reichen das 4 Module verbaut sind. Was hast du schon alles versucht?


----------



## Xhaam (1. Januar 2018)

Hallo,

wusste nicht welchen Beitrag ich sonst hätte nehmen sollen. Bin noch sehr neu hier.

folgendes System verwende ich:

Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 7 1800x
Mainboard: MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC 
Bios-Version: 7A32v25 vom 26.09.2017 aktuell 
Arbeitsspeicher: 4 x 8 GB G.Skill Aegis 3000 Mhz
Festplatte(n): 2 x Samsung 960 Evo M.2 500GB + 1 x Samsung 850 Evo 2 TB
Grafikkarte: ASUS ROG Strix GeForce GTX 1080 Ti
Sound: Creative Sound BlasterX AE-5
Netzteil: 650W ARLT Efficiency ATX Netzteil teilmodular
Gehäuse: Thermaltake View 31 TG RGB Tempered Glass Miditower

Betriebssystem: Windows 10 
Version: 1709
Build: 16299.125

Habe mit den ersten 2 Riegel XMP aktiviert und diese starten. Unabhängig davon in welchen Channel ich diese packe mit 2933 Mhz. 
Packe ich die anderen beiden Riegel dazu startet er nur wenn XMP auf 2400 Mhz einstellt ist. 

Habe dann die  zu beginn eingesetzten Riegel dann entfernt (die, die mit 2933 MHz starten) und nur die Riegel reingesetzt die lediglich mit 2400 MHz starten. 
Auch hier war es so das mit diesen 2 Riegel nur 2400 MHz möglich ist. 

Es handelt sich um 2 Kits die ich neu gekauft habe. Pro Kit 2 x 8 GB.

Ebenso frohes Neues 

Gruß 
Xhaam


----------



## Schwarzseher (1. Januar 2018)

Im Zweifel erstellt man einfach einen eigenen Thread 
Die Kits sind identisch?Beide mit 3000Mhz angegeben?Nicht das die falschen geschickt haben oder du dich vertan hast.
Auch mit dem zweiten Riegel Kit mal XMP aktiviert?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2018)

Was passiert mit den einzelnen Riegeln, schon mal ohne Profil versucht zu übertakten und ev. mal die Spannung leicht angehoben?


> wusste nicht welchen Beitrag ich sonst hätte nehmen sollen. Bin noch sehr neu hier.


Du musst hier keinen passenden Thread finden du darfst im passenden Thema ( welches du ja schon gefunden hast ) dir einen eigenen Thread erstellen.


----------



## Xhaam (1. Januar 2018)

Also Beide Kits sind identisch 3000 MHz gleicher Hersteller.  2 Riegel laufen mit XMP 2933 MHz und die anderen 2 mit XMP maximal 2400 MHz. 
Habe alle unabhängig von einander getestet.

Habe lediglich das vorprogrammierte MSI Profil genommen. Habe die Spannung nicht verändert. Sollten aber im XMP bei 3000MHz mit 1,35 V laufen.
Bei 2400 MHz liegen ca. 1,27 V an.


----------



## Schwarzseher (1. Januar 2018)

Um die 2933Mhz zu schaffen braucht der schon seine 1.35 V
Teste das XMP Profil mal mit dem anderen Kit wo es nicht klappt.


----------



## Xhaam (1. Januar 2018)

Die bekommt er ja auch. Sobald ich die MHz im Profil erhöhe bekommen die Riegel zeitgleich auch mehr Spannung. Wenn ich die zwei Riegel nehme die die 2933 MHz schaffen, liegen bei diesen auch 1,35 V an.


----------



## Schwarzseher (1. Januar 2018)

Teste die Riegel mal mit Memtest86
Wie testet man Arbeitsspeicher mit Memtest86+?
Vielleicht haben die auch andere Chips verbaut wie beim anderen Kit die nicht so gut laufen ka.
Oder du versuchst mal alle Timings manuell einzutragen und die Spannung.CL16-18-18-38 oder mal 17-19-19 und entschärfen

Zumindest einzeln sollten die anderen Riegel auch die 2933Mhz schaffen bei gleicher Spannung.


----------



## Xhaam (1. Januar 2018)

Ok, gut habe den Stick erstellt. Werde jetzt dem RAM testen. Melde mich so schnell wie möglich wieder.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2018)

> Vielleicht haben die auch andere Chips verbaut wie beim anderen Kit die nicht so gut laufen ka.


Das wäre nix neues, ein anderer Hersteller oder andere Güte und die möglichen Toleranzen bei den Werten der einzelnen Bauteile und schon kann da was schief gehen. Das gleiche kann natürlich auch an CPU und Board liegen mit den Toleranzen.
Schauen wir mal was bei dem Test raus kommt, ansonsten vielleicht dort mal nachfragen wegen dem Problem.


----------



## Xhaam (1. Januar 2018)

So, Test ist beendet.
Keine Auffälligkeiten, keine Errors oder sonstige Fehlermeldungen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2018)

Hm, dan würde ich es wirklich bei den Support Teams hier versuchen, also für RAM und Board


----------



## Xhaam (1. Januar 2018)

In Ordnung. Habe bereits "Phil" von G.Skill angeschrieben, Vielleicht kann mir dieser weiterhelfen.
Dennoch vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe. 


MfG
Xhaam


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2018)

Bitte, auch wenn es nix gebracht hat. Hattest du auch mal versucht die Riegel querbeet zu tauschen bzw. jeden Riegel auf jedem Steckplatz probiert? Wenn auch dieser Strick reißen sollte würde ich den Boardhersteller hier anschreiben


----------



## Schwarzseher (1. Januar 2018)

Mit XMP ist dieses Kit auch nicht dazu zu bewegen auf mehr als 2400 zu laufen o. ein einzelner Riegel dieses Kit`s
Mal manuell versuchen einzugeben die Timings und Spannung.


----------



## Xhaam (2. Januar 2018)

Für mich habe ich folgende Lösung gefunden. Bin zu meinem IT Händler gefahren und habe mit diesem zusammen solange verschiedene  Kits und Riegel ausprobiert bis wir welche gefunden haben die funktioniert haben. Er meinte das die Ryzen-Reihe zickig ist was RAM angeht. Haben dann welche gefunden die jetzt auf allen Slots mit 2933 MHz laufen. Meinen G.Skill habe ich nun gegen Corsair Vengeance LPX getauscht. Es kommt wohl auf den im RAM verbauten Chipsatz an, ob er diesen annimmt oder nicht bei eine Taktfrequenz von 2400 oder mehr. Bis 2400 Laufen alle Riegel egal von welchem Hersteller. 

Gruß 
Xhaam


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Januar 2018)

Das ist dann natürlich die beste Lösung, dann viel Spaß damit


----------

